# Newbie From Southampton.................



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Great Looking Site, im sure i will be spending plenty of time on here gathering information !!!

So suppose you wanna Know bit about myself !!

Im Chris !! 27 From Southampton

Been driving Mazda's for the Last 5 Years, Had a MX5 Turbo and a RX7 FD
couple of pics for you !

The 5








The Rex









I'm pretty new to the Audi scene but have been looking at getting a 2002 Quattro (225) any thing to look out for when purchasing ??

I'm always tinkering with my cars so im sure I'll do the same once i get the new one !! 
Should hopefully pick up a TT next Week so will post some pics !

Any hows enough about me and my old cars !


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

welcome.... you'll have to let us know how you find the TT compared to your mazda's! I've had many makes and models of cars in the past and gotta say I love my TT I don't think i'll ever look back from Audi (saying that lets see how it fairs after a few years and if I get problems)


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah both the Mazda's where rear wheel drive so i'll see how the TT compares to that, as for powerwise the TT is prob in between the 2 !!
But soon as ive Ventured through this site a bit more im sure my credit card will take a hammering tunning up the engine !!


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, yeh I'm about 27 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheers People


----------

